# Sheepie Bite at Night?



## Buzzsaw (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm planning on going fishing tomorrow night and usually stick to Redfish around the pass with shrimp or cut bait. 

Do Sheepshead bite at night? If so, is there a better bait to use (live shrimp, dead shrimp, or fiddler crabs) 

Also, are there any Flounder being caught in or around the P'cola Pass and if so, do they bite at night? 

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't think they are very active at night. I see them from time to time at night while Flounder gigging but mostly just laying close to bottom around structure. Flounder definetly will feed at night along shores when bait shows up. Reds and Trout are always fun at night.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

No sheepies at night...


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

Out of the 20+ years of fishing, I have only caught a couple at night and they were caught targeting other species using a stingray grub. I have seen it happen but not very often.


----------

